

New articles about LaTeX and graphics - contest contributions - usenet
http://latex-community.org/home/latex-community/92-contests/442-graphics-contest-review

======
frank2011
Impressive Graphics with TikZ and pgfplots! I wonder why there's no PSTricks
article. Perhaps because of the not so straightforward way using dvips, not
directly supporting pdfLaTeX, or is it a bit out of fashion today?

